# What's a great rod/reel setup for trolling?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Being new to trolling, I'm wondering what's a great rod and reel setup to troll with from my yak.
I'm interested in one for bream etc in the estuarys and one for outside going for pelagics etc.
What sort of lines/leaders braking strains are required?
Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Dale,

For Northern NSW/ Southern QLD offshore pelagics if you've got the $$$ go a Tcurve 400 and a Spheros 12000 or 14000.

I used to be a fan of the trolling reels but heavy duty eggbeaters have such good drags, I've already sold my Stradic an Abu and about to ditch my Shimano Triton Stardrag GT and TLD 25.

For an extra $36 bucks you can get carbon fibre drag washers and an extra bearing to make this reel almost as tough as a Stella.

There are some tough fish out there - be prepared - Yeeeeeha.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dale, for the estuary I have two el cheepo units which work fine for trolling for Bream. My best one is my Okuma Ignite iT-30 (which I got with a mag subscription) on a Taipan 662 spin rod. I have Maxima 6lb line on it and when I feel like it I might put some 4lb Vanish Fluorocarbon on it.

I use small lures such as Scorpions and SX40s. I paddle at a slow speed with plenty of pausing in between.

This combination seems to work ok for me on Bream and Flathead.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Dan and Greg,
Thanks for the great advice.
There are so many reels and rods on the market these days, it is hard to know whether the guy in the shop is giving good advice or just trying to get your money!!
The other thing is alot of them have never yak fished ever!!!
Cheers!!!!

If anyone else would like to add their $2 million worth, I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdTcfmAAACtfgAAScOfbAgKilAo/7/+gMADs1YihtBAAAAANAANVPymEyD0Qh6gAAAbUIp+hJkJ6NEaDT1GgAMQKgFAkBu1vVOVvxljGK+ZHZYUVMHV6HsDyLlFwhUazilIiVTO9mtJz6uaXa/hxtcY0XHJEEfkyiy/BQBVDFbcUsuJnwPLuj1KfUhRB486UBUE3Ayasv2wmZWPeW6pOeayHNd0BMHwUlyRwXnN4SlZKsrr/BH0weSRCrQ28iFDTaFOhFQ1ctcITFTIGkM7nkr6xS2ZnLGqquLkGQWAO2+rN8xZpgbGmRnk0YOlGhhhpthabBVKwTCnMxJwlNA/F3JFOFCQ1Nx+YAA==


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Red, I'll look into the Okuma's!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good thanks salticrak!
I've looked at the daiwa tierra's and thought they looked pretty good, so I'll do a bit more research into them!
Thanks for the rod advice too - a good point being made about lifting fish out of the drink!
Cheers!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Shimano Baitrunners.

A 3500 with a 6' 6" two piece 3kg to 6kg Ugly Stik loaded with 14lb Fireline is a good start.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Billybob, do you use a leader with 14lb fireline?
If so, what lb and kind?
By the way, I love the website and information you've got there - great video too!!!
Thanks mate


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I use 25lb Platinum mono as my leader on 14lb Fireline. It's a smaller diameter than dedicated 'leader' so matches the doubled up thickness of the braid better. It's also still strong enough to 'hand' when I get a fish to the side of the yak.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Billybob!
When you say 'the doubled up thickness of the braid better', what do you mean by this?
Sorry for being ignorant!!! - but I'm learning!!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

When you join braid to mono you usually have to double up the thinner braid to match the thickness of the mono.

This is normally done using the bimini twist on the braid then joining it to the mono using either an Albright or (as I prefer) a uni-knot line joiner


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Got it!
thanks mate for taking the time to teach someone who is a little bit green but turning blue!!!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

This is what I do, when I joint leader to braid, I just double over the Braid so the it is double its thickness and then tie a uni-knot to join them together. Cut all line tags off.

Victor


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Victor!
That's what I interpreted from what Billybob said.
Thanks again for the tip!!!


----------

